# Michael Jackson dies!!!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Michael Jackson dead: reports - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

i just heard too. he was a creep.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some reports say he is dead, others say in a comma. So i guess it is still unkown


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Marty beat you to the punch on this story.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NOOOOO I posted it first on GD! LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oops this should have gone in the lounge.... sorry


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OK it has been confirmed he has died RIP MJ


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ohhhh not Micheal ........


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

r.i.p. thats horible


----------



## borat (Jun 26, 2009)

MY SON IS FINALLY SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

How in the hell does 3 celebrities die in the same day?! thats crazy! Micheal Jackson Farrah Fawcett and Ed Mchaon.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Unbelievable!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I didn't know about Ed Mc....

Wait, who's Ed Mchaon. I thought it said Ed McMan @ first.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I thought it said Ed McMan @ first.


Me too!
Ed McMahon
Ed McMahon dies at 86


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

about time.....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

american_pit13 said:


> Me too!
> Ed McMahon
> Ed McMahon dies at 86


It is Ed McMahon. He's the guy that gives away a million. They're the same guy. He looked different in that link. Dang.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

razors_edge said:


> about time.....


I don't know if you know or not, but this could have been me, would you have said the same thing?

The man died... show some respect :hammer:


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

honestly, i dont care. seems like he didnt take care of him self.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

borat said:


> MY SON IS FINALLY SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


not gonna lie, i laughed.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

kstr0h said:


> not gonna lie, i laughed.


You know what?

I no longer have respect for you or your post, you don't respect the dead so be it 

As for Michael's legal issues, last I knew he was never found guilty....not saying it happened or not so I will not cast stones his way.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Michael paved the way for many other musicans and does great things for the music industry giving others who would not have a chance cause their music was considered strange and uncommon.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> i just heard too. he was a creep.


Regardless of how he was portrayed by the media, if you listen to any of his music you'll agree the guy has talent.

"Rock With You" ? I mean c'mon...every radio station in our area gave him a minimum 1-hour tribute.

He's legendary, and there's no arguing that.

RIP MJ --- FOUND NOT GUILTY


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Culling is necessary. Can't argue that.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> Culling is necessary. Can't argue that.


Culling is for wildstock.

Your one of those people that jump off the bridge if everyone else does, huh ?

How do they say here.... 'JMO' ? Douche...


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

R.I.P Michael Jackson


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

There's some sick people out there. And i'm not talking about MJ. 
The man was a legend. I grew up listening to his music and i find it very sad that a man i watched grow up into some monster society has made him breaks my heart. Its no wonder the guy died from cardiac arrest. Its the public that berated him his whole life on everything that he has done. MJ did a lot in this world. And for those who are celebrating his death as he was some kind of sicko should be ashamed of themselves. Not everyone is perfect and especially a big star like Michael, everyone is going to point out his flaws even if they were true or not. 
(I personally don't believe any accusations were true. I think it was money grubbing parents who told their kids what to say)
all in all, SHOW SOME RESPECT! if you didn't like MJ then i suggest you keep your ill comments to yourself. there's NO REASON AT ALL for you to show your gratitude that MJ passed away. 
RIP Michael Jackson... You can finally rest...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It really doesn't matter what he did or didn't do now. He's had his final judgement.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

RIP Michael

"but he made thrilla"


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

ok so wait a minute.
its ok for you guys to state how you feel and i cant state how i feel? thats bullshit. just because i feel different doesnt mean i should get a warning and get bashed on. if i say something like "i no longer respect you" or something along those lines, itl be seen as a put down and ill get band or something.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

look, i'm a day late and dollar short on all this..
i just heard about farra yesterday afternoon, then my mom calls an hour later to tell me about MJ. i was like 'what the freak?!' first Ed, then the Angel, now him! what am i missing?! this is insane! 
*giggles* i opend this and guess what started playing on the over head?! Billyjean....hehe..wow..that's almost creepy...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

DaddyDiezel said:


> Culling is for wildstock.
> 
> Your one of those people that jump off the bridge if everyone else does, huh ?
> 
> How do they say here.... 'JMO' ? Douche...


"wildstock", huh? Wow, you're a real bright one, I see. Go ahead and jump. I promise I'll be right behind you. JMO :hammer:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oh guys, let's not get nasty here...
we are all entitled to our own opinions, let's just try not to be 'hating' on the guy, afterall he is no longer here to defend himself, 
just in general...
please have respect for the dead, b/c someone does love him, and reguardless of what your opinion is, he was someone's child, brother and father. and you'll be in the same spot one day, i would pray they would show you grace as well.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Its not that you can't have an opinion but it needs to be respectful. Have respect for the dead cause you will be there one day. You know that you wouldnt want people to spit and curse on your name when you died if you had tried and worked hard your whole life to accomplish your dreams and pave a path for the dreams of others. I am a failure for a musican and I know that but I work hard for the APBT and I would look down from heaven and be pissed if my name was being cursed when I worked hard and gave everything I had into the breed. Its not right to praise a the death of anyone.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> Its not right to praise a the death of anyone.


i second that..you dont praise the death, you praise the rebirth of their new life. or at lest that's how most of us in the south see it, you morn the death, but praise and rejoice b/c they are now free..no limits.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> i second that..you dont praise the death, you praise the rebirth of their new life. or at lest that's how most of us in the south see it, you morn the death, but praise and rejoice b/c they are now free..no limits.


Absolutely:goodpost:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

People fear what they don't understand. 

Michael was a genius. The world didn't desreve to have him he was a pure soul. People are sick and can turn anything into something sick. Maybe if everyone had a heart like Michael the world would be a better place and the people like Michael would not be persacuted.

My son loves MJ music and always listened to him... every day. The man was so talented.

I would have thought that we of all people should have understoood what his lfe was like I mean we have trouble walking down the street with our dogs with out being called baby killers and horrible people. Yet I read with disdain the posts on here putting down a dead a man that was NEVER found guilty of anything.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree that MJ was very talented and it is sad that he passed but what bothers me personally is all the media coverage these people get when people far more worthy of media attention get squat.

Case in point? Here is part of a post another fellow motorcycle rider posted on the forum I post at in regards to this. He is a fellow Patriot Guard Riders member and if you are not familiar with them, they escort, at the families request, the hearse and family at military servicemen and women's funerals to keep it private and not allow these whack jobs who try and protest their funerals. This story broke my heart and as the dad of a current Marine, Corporal (soon to be Sergeant) this really hit home and brought me to tears. 
I wish I could have met this man and shook his hand as I am damn proud that he did what he did and was still a man of honor who loved his country. 
Here it is:



> The other passing, of which I speak, is that of one Colonel Ken Reusser, USMC, Ret. Col Reusser holds the distinction of being the most highly decorated Marine pilot in history. He was the only pilot to be shot down in 3 different wars (WWII, Korea, Viet Nam) and survive. He crashed 4 other planes, too, in his heroic career dog-fighting the enemy. (Below I've pasted one such article written about Col. Reusser. I had occasion to meet him in 2000. He was the consummate officer and gentlemen. I knew of his military record. When I offered my thanks for his service, he responded with: "Ah, you'd have done it, too. No big deal. I just love my country." Humility and greatness; two rare qualities in one man.
> 
> Yesterday, I stood in a flag line with the PGR while a cadre of Marine Honor Guardsmen paid military respects to one of their own. Marines know how to render military honors! Believe me. If you've never had occasion to observe the Marines render honors, do it sometime. Every movement is precise, perfectly executed and honorable in ways most of us have never imagined. The care given to the simple act of folding the American flag from off the coffin resembles something similar to the handling of a new born infant, showing ultimate love and respect. They cradle that flag as if it were a delicate explosive devise needing the utmost attention to every fold, every crease, every spin of it in another direction, every tuck and indeed, EVERY painstaking detail. Nothing is missed. That is their American Flag, and it goes nowhere until the Marines are satisfied. To say that that flag means something to those Marines is an understatement of magnanimous proportions. Then, if that doesn't put a lump in your throat, watch them how they reverently bow and offer, then salute the widow, as they present that flag they so diligently prepared, "on behalf of a grateful nation."
> 
> ...


----------

